# Crying boy paiting



## tiras25 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just got this painting from my folks and heard a lot of history there with this piece. I would like to get rid of it. What would be the value?

About 21" x 30" Oil. But looks like a copy. I know its by Italian painter Bruno Amadio, also known as Giovanni Bragolin. But signed Demonil.S So this is definitely a copy.

Please advice or refer to appraisal or another forum, etc. 

Thanks!!


----------



## HenrietteW (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't see any painting. Did you forget to attach it?


----------



## tiras25 (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like this site doesn't support attachments more than 20KB. Here is a link. You should be able to access this.

https://app.box.com/s/7lbd9neq9hb7odboqcr0


----------



## HenrietteW (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow - LOL - I haven't seen those for a while. This is like being catapulted back into the 80s when these motifs were very popular and were produced by the buckets.
I don't think you would get much money for it, though - unless you find a collector who has a serious 'crying-babies-painting' fetich. My advice: Look around on e-bay and see if you can find something similar. That will show you if there is a market for it.
Good luck. 



tiras25 said:


> Looks like this site doesn't support attachments more than 20KB. Here is a link. You should be able to access this.
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/7lbd9neq9hb7odboqcr0


----------



## tiras25 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Henriette. I'll offer for $100. Let's see what happens.

Cheers.


----------

